
Functional, Stateless JavaScript Finite State Machines and Statecharts - midhunsezhi
https://github.com/davidkpiano/xstate
======
midhunsezhi
My coworker showed this to me as a suggestion to use for capturing our
existing state flows with the aim of using it as a reference when we migrate
our legacy codebase to react/redux. I think this is wonderful. Any thoughts on
this? I would also love some alternatives you've used to document requirements
specifically for migrating existing codebase to a more manageable one.

~~~
davidkpiano
Hey @midhunsezhi, I'm the creator of xstate and am working on the next version
(very few, if any, breaking changes) which includes adding documentation on
one of the most important use cases of statecharts - as a refactor target.
Would be happy to answer any questions you have!

